# H} various W} necrons (UK only)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have up for the trade the following items:

Eldar:
13 warriors with sprues
Vyper jetbike missing canopy and base

Tau:
5 drones
5 vespids
7 kroot work well for spares or boosting a unit
8 tau fire warriors

Ogre Kingdoms:
1 ogre butch

I am after the following items:
Necron overlord desparetly need
Anything to do with necrons

I am willing to split or bundle swap only in the UK though.

Gothic


----------

